# ARIEL end roof profile drawing ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guys:

Someone modified their recent Bachmann forney by building a cab with the fancy roof end profile as per the ARIEL loco photo David just posted:

http://www.trainnet.org/Libraries/Lib014/ARIEL.GIF


Does anyone have a drawing of the front and rear wall roof curves for this fancy roof profile?


Thank you

Norman


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Check your email Norman, I'll send you something. 
The form is based on classical revival pediment styles used in buildings of the same period.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe that Aerial had the double curved roof like the rest of the Forneys Hinkley built and those later built by the Portland company. 

Here is a photo with the cab (and boiler) from WW&F #9 in the background. She is a Portland Company engine built in 1891. The Portland company purchased the patterns for these Forneys from Hinkley (which built Aerial and Puch) when they closed.










...and my version.


----------

